# Hymer Exsis Layouts can anybody help please



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
We are thinking of down sizing to an Exsis but are a bit stuck with the layouts.
The most common ones for sale are the SK but while there sleep four which is what we would occasionally need they do not have four forward facing seats. Can anyone please explain the other layout options and do they all sleep four?
James


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi James, The other layout which I think might be called an SG has 2 belted passenger seats either side of a central table. It is described as a 3 berth so I suppose that there is a cushion which goes over the table to make the single seats into a longitudinal bed.

There was a report on the SK in MMM February 2005 and they commented on the fact that although it is billed as a 3/4 sleeper by Hymer it is in reality on a 3 berth. As far as the upper berth is concerned they say and I quote "Restricted headroom and long ladder make this bed challenging to use.This is especially true when there are 2 sleepers, and getting in and out (particularly in the middle of the night) can be tricky as you need to turn around to get down the ladder. Low headroom means it is difficult to sit up and I woke up in the middle of the night with my feet wedged at the foot of the bed where the hight top roof curved downward towards the front of the van". They also pointed out the blind spots caused by the new front bodywork and windscreen.

As ever, you need to go and try one yourself but obviously the pull down bed is one item you really need to check. When I looked at an Exsis a couple of years ago I did find putting the bed up was quite difficult, much less easier than in a 'normal' A Class Hymer.

Hope these comments help


----------

